# Remote start and cornering lights



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Car in question:
2019 Tiguan SEL R-Line

About a month ago I hit a deer's leg as it ran in front of me, the damage wasn't bad but I lost 2 pieces of trim around the drivers side fog light which was now lose. After having the repairs done I noticed that when the Tiguan was started using the factory installed remote start the cornering lights would not function at all, yes the headlights were on. If the Tiguan is started with the push button they function as intended. I am wondering if this is normal and was the case before the accident and I just didn't notice or if some how some way this is a result of the accident (no idea how an accident would cause this).


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Car in question:
> 2019 Tiguan SEL-R


Do you mean SEL R Line (Halogen headlights) or SEL-P (LED Headlights)?


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

R-line, it has the halogen headlights.

I edited the original post to clarify it is the SEL R-Line


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Using the Remote Start option does not activate the fog lamps. It will only activate the DRLs.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Using the Remote Start option does not activate the fog lamps. It will only activate the DRLs.


OP is referring to cornering lights, and it is a very weird issue. 

If started remotely, cornering lights don't work, but if started from inside the car, the cornering lights work. No idea how that would happen - almost like a coding issue.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

Even when driving after using the remote start the cornering lights will not work for example

I start the car using remote start
I jump into the car, put my foot on the brake and hit the push button start
With the headlights on I turn the steering wheel a full turn to the right or left, neither cornering light will turn on.

now if I do not use the remote start and just start the Tiguan with the push button start the cornering lights will function as VW intended.

I maybe should have clarified that I am talking about while driving after starting the car with remote start. I am not talking about right after using the remote start.


phlegm, I am thinking you might be correct that it is a coding issue, if so I wonder if anyone else is experiencing this same issue.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

If I think of it, should be easy enough to do a quick test tonight.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Even when driving after using the remote start the cornering lights will not work for example
> With the headlights on I turn the steering wheel a full turn to the right or left, either cornering light will turn on.


I assume you meant they will _not_ turn on?




Sn0b0arder87 said:


> I maybe should have clarified that I am talking about while driving after starting the car with remote start. I am not talking about right after using the remote start.


Apologies. I thought you meant when activating remote start.

You've peaked my curiosity. I'm going out right now to test this.


**UPDATE* *Misson Failed. I'm low on gas. :facepalm:


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> ...
> 
> You've peaked my curiosity. I'm going out right now to test this.


Yep, I wonder if he's found a model-wide issue.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

So the cornering lights(fog light on given side kicking on for low speed turns) don't function while driving if remote started is what we're saying here?

Will have to test that out explicitly but I do often use remote start and one turn entering our neighborhood it is very obvious the cornering light kicks on. I haven't noticed that behavior.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

I assume this would also have an effect when in Reverse gear as well (fogs should come on).

I feel like we're on the brink of something big here, Gents....
Well, at least big enough to make me fill the tank tonight and not tomorrow.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I assume this would also have an effect when in Reverse gear as well (fogs should come on).
> 
> I feel like we're on the brink of something big here, Gents....
> Well, at least big enough to make me fill the tank tonight and not tomorrow.


I'm more excited than I should be.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> I assume you meant they will _not_ turn on?


Sorry that should have read "when I turn the steering wheel a full turn to the right or left, neither cornering light will turn on."


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

CONFIRMED!

The fog lamps do not activate on Reverse or cornering when the vehicle is started using Remote Start.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

I am glad to hear it is not just me! Time to complain to VWoA!


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

OK, I wonder if I'm missing something. I have a 2019 Highline, which is effectively the SEL-P that is sold in the US.

The cornering lights in this vehicle are in the headlight housing - the fog lights are not involved.

If remote start is used, the first message you get upon entering the vehicle is "push the brake and press start to start the vehicle", so even if this was tied to using (or not using) the physical start button, there's no way to repro this, at least in my car.


I assume there are different types of cornering light setups on the Tiguan, and apparently also different safety steps after remote start?


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

phlegm said:


> OK, I wonder if I'm missing something. I have a 2019 Highline, which is effectively the SEL-P that is sold in the US.
> 
> The cornering lights in this vehicle are in the headlight housing - the fog lights are not involved.
> 
> ...


If you have the halogen headlights the cornering lights are the fog lights.
The LED headlights on the premium trim line use a dynamic cornering light that is integrated into the LED headlight (The projector itself turns).


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> CONFIRMED!
> 
> The fog lamps do not activate on Reverse or cornering when the vehicle is started using Remote Start.


DISCONFIRMED 🙂

Just tried that out tonight on our ‘18 SEL. Remote start, drove home, cornering lights were working.
The start/stop kicked on a few times though at lights maybe that resets it?


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> If you have the halogen headlights the cornering lights are the fog lights.
> The LED headlights on the premium trim line use a dynamic cornering light that is integrated into the LED headlight (The projector itself turns).


Ah, makes sense, thanks.

For the record, the cornering light on the LED package is a fixed element in the headlight housing, angled where you'd expect. It is a separate from the the dynamic portion of the system. (I spent too much time looking at it the other night.)


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> If you have the halogen headlights the cornering lights are the fog lights.
> The LED headlights on the premium trim line use a dynamic cornering light that is integrated into the LED headlight (The projector itself turns).


Yes the afs projector turns, but the cornering light on the premium is an additional led light that fades in and out below 25mph mounted on the inner side of the lamp. Not a turning projector like the main beam. 

Remember AFS and cornering lights are two different things.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

socialD said:


> DISCONFIRMED 🙂
> 
> Just tried that out tonight on our ‘18 SEL. Remote start, drove home, cornering lights were working.
> The start/stop kicked on a few times though at lights maybe that resets it?


Can you confirm that it was functioning for you prior to Start/Stop activating?

I’ll test mine to see if it “resets” in that scenario.


----------



## Sn0b0arder87 (Aug 30, 2012)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Can you confirm that it was functioning for you prior to Start/Stop activating?
> 
> I’ll test mine to see if it “resets” in that scenario.


Mine do not work even if the start/stop is activated. Could it be a 2019 issue that doesn't affect the 2018, what year is yours sam?

Maybe is has something to do with the 2019 SEL getting the digital cockpit as it only come on the SEL-P in 2018 with the LED headlights. Just a wild guess.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

Sn0b0arder87 said:


> Mine do not work even if the start/stop is activated. Could it be a 2019 issue that doesn't affect the 2018, what year is yours sam?


Mine is a 2018 SEL.
I haven't been able to test the Start/Stop variable, but will tonight.


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Can you confirm that it was functioning for you prior to Start/Stop activating?
> 
> I’ll test mine to see if it “resets” in that scenario.


*RE-CONFIRMED.*

The fog lamps do not activate on Reverse or cornering when the vehicle is started using Remote Start.

If Auto-Start/Stop is activated during the drive after Remote Start is used, Reverse and corning lights will reactivate.


----------

